# Hello From Pa. Just Joined Today And Wanted To Say Hi



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello Outbackers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lucky









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Now, don't be shy...tell us a little more about yourself


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Welcome!! - What part of PA are you from?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Brad


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> Welcome!! - What part of PA are you from?


X2!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

What they all said. Now go camping.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi, right back at ya









Don t know if any sites are left but join us at this rally. If no sites, you could try a near campground and come over for the pig roast

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18937

John


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW ! what a nice welcome. Right back at ya with a big HELLO


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for the invite! I will check and see what's available and try to plan on being there.

Thanks again tdvffjohn.

Michael


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Welcome!! - What part of PA are you from?


X2!








[/quote]

X 3









Ed


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

lucky said:


> Thank you for the invite! I will check and see what's available and try to plan on being there.
> 
> Thanks again tdvffjohn.
> 
> Michael


Welcome fellow Pennsylvanian. We're on the Ohio line.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome fellow Pennsylvanian!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME !!!*


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Outback world!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Steve


----------



## Fletch (May 16, 2008)

Micheal,
Hi. I know we've communicated back and forth but I wanted to officially WELCOME







You to Outbackers. Glad that you found us. Everyone here is really helpful and friendly








Fletch


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hello Lucky, and welcome from another Pa. guy. eastern Pa.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------

